# LEDs Finnex planted+ 24/7 e series



## rs18alpha (Aug 13, 2017)

Has anyone tried this led?
Is it good for plants?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Do you mean the 24/7 SE version? That is designed to be used on reef tanks, not planted freshwater tanks. Their lights that are designed to be used on planted tanks will work best.


----------



## arsegook (Jan 9, 2018)

This is a regular 24/7 Finnex on my 20- high, one year old.. I also use a fluorescent GE Aquaray 15 watt on the front, So, led on back , fluorcent in front. I can grow low to med light plants no problem..


----------

